

Does Google Index Hacker News In Real Time? - kirubakaran
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2234/2420746731_3162f2c759_o.jpg

======
apgwoz
It's possible that it considers Hacker News as a source of potential blog
posts, which it seems to index very quickly. You probably just got really
lucky.

------
pius
It indexes Hacker News _extremely_ quickly. In the few instances I've checked,
new articles and comments were indexed in Google within minutes.

I'd imagine this makes our community a pretty heavy target for spammers.

~~~
mcxx
Well, not as extremely. 16 minutes after your post I did a search for it and
it was not in Google's index yet.

------
mindplunge
This is been going on for a while:

<http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/minty-fresh-indexing/>

